# Bitte um Hilfe



## fontu (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
worin liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede (ausser den sich wohl nicht gänzlich überschneidenden Baujahre) zwischen Carve, Instinct und Element ?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich ausserordentlich dankbar.

fontu


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Dezember 2006)

fontu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> worin liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede (ausser den sich wohl nicht gänzlich überschneidenden Baujahre) zwischen Carve, Instinct und Element ?
> 
> Für eine Antwort wäre ich ausserordentlich dankbar.
> ...



Instinct und Element waren wohl so 2000/2001 baugleich. Die hatten sogar die gleiche schwarz/silberne Maple Leaf-Lackierung.
Carve?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi fontu,

mal schauen, ob ich's noch zusammenbekomme:

Das war von der Geometrie eigentlich immer der identische Rahmen. 
2002 und 2003: Element Signature (als Nachfolger vom Instinct, welches wohl bis 2001 lief - Bezeichnung durfte wegen Markenrechte einer anderen Bikemarke nicht mehr verwendet werden) und das normale Element mit Rohrsatz Easton Ultralite FS HBO Taperwall. Als Stufe darunter dann Carve und Fanatik mit dem Rohrsatz Easton Elite FS HBO Taperwall. Wobei ich mich zu erinnern glaube, dass Element und Element Signature sowas um die 85mm Federweg hinten hatten, Carve und Fanatik aber 100mm. Bin mir aber dabei nicht so sicher.
2004 : Element 50 und Element 70 mit Rohrsatz Easton Ultralite FS Taperwall, Element 30 mit Rohrsatz Easton Elite FS Taperwall. 
Die Begriffe Fanatik, Carve und Element Signature fanden ab der Modellreihe 2004 keine Verwendung mehr und wurden durch die Element-Modelle mit den 30, 50 und 70 Bezeichnungen ersetzt.
2005 : Element 50 und Element 70 mit Rohrsatz Easton 7005 FS Ultralite Taperwall, Element 30 mit Rohrsatz Easton 7005 FS Elite Taperwall. 
2006: wie 2005, nur war das Element 30 in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich.
2007: Element 70 und Element 50 mit dem neuen FORM 7005 Taperwall Rahmen.

Sollte mit den Angaben was nicht stimmen (bin mir aber eigentlich recht sicher  ), oder ich noch was vergessen haben, korrigiert mich bitte.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Dezember 2006)

Die Schnittstelle Element/Instinct müßte 2001 sein. Jedenfalls hab ich mir Mitte 2001 ein Element Signature gekauft (Federweg hinten übrigens 90 mm). Anfang 2001 findet man noch das baugleiche Instinct (z. B. im Bike-Markt 1/2001) mit ebefalls 90 mm Ferderweg hinten.
Für die Federgabel sind beide Rahmen für 80 mm ausgelegt.


----------



## fontu (26. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten !


----------



## Jendo (29. Dezember 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Hi fontu,
> 
> mal schauen, ob ich's noch zusammenbekomme:
> 
> ...


Sigi, Du Rockst 
mfg Robert


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. Dezember 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sigi, Du Rockst
> mfg Robert



I'll do my very best


----------

